
Using Machine Learning to Predict the Winner of the International DOTA 2 Tourney - polats
https://medium.com/@polats/using-machine-learning-to-predict-the-winners-of-the-international-dota-2-2016-tournament-81b049c7ec64#.nm2awafc2
======
joebergeron
Cute, but nothing really new - still a fun project.

And as someone who plays more Dota than is likely healthy: Na'Vi definitely
won't win :)

